# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Components >  VB6 Sprite 2.0.0 control

## joaquim

My object it's a 2D Sprite control.
it's very easy to use it
with these object you can create your 2D Games Quickly and Easy and it's very easy to use it

Objectives:

-Making Games Quickly and Easy;
-Having some Graphics Effects;
-Transparency(hide the backcolor, you can change the color); Stretch; change 1 color to another one; Black and White; Tiles(copy the image by Sprite control size); Rotation the image; Mirror the image;

-Having the Events that normaly we use in games and more:
Collision; Mouse Exit; Mouse Scrolling; Move and NotMove; Joystick; the KeyDown event don't the Delay; Create and Destroy(these last one is in work);

-Very Easy to Use:
- Has property pages for be easy to use in Project Mode.

-More propertyies and methods:
- you can use Strips images(1 big image wiht very subimages that you can make 1 animation), Collision Precise(you can change the Collision rectangule).


-Reading more images(animated too):
- Can read animated gif files(except the methods gif files, for now ), animated cursors(in FileName property, not in Cursor Icon);

i need to know what you think...
i accept sugestions and comments: Cambalinho_83@hotmail.com.
GOOD 2D GAMES

----------


## dbboy

I couldn't get it to work. There are some errors about missing BAS files.
Also I would like to ask you for a favor if you can check the thread I made and to see if you can help me on that.
Here is the link:
http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...69#post3313369
Thank you in advance.

----------


## kuttappan

thaaaaaaaaaaanks

----------


## joaquim

The Sprite 2.0 control is almost ready....
i'm doing the last things

----------


## joaquim

> thaaaaaaaaaaanks


you welcome... but wait for the next version  :Wink:

----------

